# Error mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist No such file or directory (2)



## Sarf (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. I can't solve this problem: I'm trying to mount .iso file (FreeBSD 9.1) by command:  `mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt` and then I see a message: 
	
	



```
Error mounting /dev/cd0  on /dist No such file or directory (2).
```
 What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2013)

The directory you're trying to mount on doesn't exist.

Handbook: 4.6. Mounting and Unmounting File Systems


----------



## Sarf (Jul 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The directory you're trying to mount on doesn't exist.
> 
> Handbook: 4.6. Mounting and Unmounting File Systems



In fact, the directory I'm trying to mount exists (I've created it before mounting). It doesn't work


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2013)

The error and the command you showed don't match up. Did you post the correct information? The command shows you are mounting on /mnt/ but the error shows you're trying to mount on /dist/.


----------



## Sarf (Jul 26, 2013)

I want to notice: this error is shown when the CD-ROM is already mounted (I have access to a DVD); then I go this way: `sysinstall` -> configure -> packages -> and I get the error.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Sarf (Jul 26, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD?



FreeBSD v. 9.1


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2013)

That's part of the problem.  sysinstall(8) is for FreeBSD 8.X and earlier.  Please stop using it.


----------



## Sarf (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok)


----------

